

John McAfee explains how to uninstall McAfee [video] - kirillzubovsky
http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/19/john-mcafee-nsfw-video/

======
vinnylohan
"The lab tech advises us to backup our systems before starting the uninstall.
Meanwhile McAfee has a lap dance and makes jokes about bath salts, a drug that
it was suggested that he was both taking and producing."

